# A little ticked....



## pacanis (Aug 17, 2007)

OK, I just typed out a pretty long reply, listed three of my recipes in response to a question in the "add quick reply" window, hit add reply and was taken back to the topic WITHOUT my reply. I hit refresh and my reply still didn't show up. I left the site and came back and still no reply from me.....
Is there a length of time you have to use the quick reply feature? Where the heck did my reply go?  I use the quick reply all the time when I don't feel my message needs emoticons.
It's bad enough I don't always get email notification on a topic like other websites with that feature, what do I need to do to get this forum working a little better on my end?

Help.....  

Oh yeah, lately every window here loads very slowly for me.  Even when I first come here. Not any other forum with all these features though.  I use a regular ISP with a real email addy, too, not a Yahoo account or similar.


----------



## keltin (Aug 17, 2007)

Concerning the slow load times, read this:

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f31/network-issue-announcement-37504.html#post471200


----------



## keltin (Aug 17, 2007)

Personally, I type all of my posts offline in Word where I can run spell-check and then I copy all text and simply paste it to the forum. If something goes wrong, then I have the offline text as well as the text in my clipboard.
 
Alternatively, to ensure it doesn’t happen again, after you type your quick response, highlight all the text and hit Ctrl+C (or edit>copy) to copy the text to your clipboard, this way you have a copy in case something goes wrong.
 
For the email notification, you can set a global setting for that in your preferences menu from the USER CP option. Also, go to “Quick Links” and select Subscribed Thread and it will show all threads that you have posted in and there is a checkbox there for the type of notification you want if the thread is updated.


----------



## amber (Aug 17, 2007)

Pacanis, I would use the reply button if your post was going to be lengthy.  The quick reply may have a limited number of words, thus the reason it is called quick reply.  You dont have to use emoticons in the "reply" button.  Thats just a guess on my part about the quick reply.  Maybe someone else can help better.


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 17, 2007)

I'm sorry you had a problem picanis.  Something that might work, for future reference, is the back button.  Sometimes I lose my reply too but if I hit the back button it takes me back to my reply box.  I have, however, used the method keltin uses.  Type my reply in my word program then copy and paste.  I did that when we were having significant site problems way before Andy R owned the site.  We have had issues lately with slowness and hopefully that will be resolved soon.  I know a lot of people have complained but for some reason I have not experienced it quite as badly...and most times my pages load up to speed.

We just "hired" a technical support person and I expect things to be running more efficiently VERY soon!

Next time, try your back button.  Please feel free to use the "Contact Us" link at the bottom of any page.  This information goes directly to the Help Desk where the Technical Department will see it much sooner than here.  I doubt the Technical Department reads our Forum Help and Ideas.  

Let me clarify one thing - the last time I suggested someone use the "Contact Us" feature it was very much misconstrued to mean no one was ever supposed to mention any problems they were having here, in the Forum Help and Ideas forum.  That is certainly NOT what I am saying.  I'm just giving everyone a more efficient way to have their voices heard.  

Hopefully things will improve for you picanis, along with everyone else who has an issue with pages loading too slowly.


----------



## pacanis (Aug 18, 2007)

Thanks, I'll give these a try.


----------

